# 8n - 3 point hiych leveler



## zv 5.4l (Jan 10, 2009)

The hand crank leveler on my 3 pt hitch is frozen, is there any easy way to fix or do i have to take apart? It takes greece..


----------



## zv 5.4l (Jan 10, 2009)

I put a pipe wrench on it and freed it up.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thats good to hear you got this loosened up. Nothing like using a bigger wrench! 

Welcome to the Tractor Forum. Feel free to join in and tell us about your tractor. Post pics if you get a chance.

Andy


----------

